# Stop from digging under our fence gate



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2016)

Have a problem with Gunner our 1.5 yr GSD with digging under our our fence and getting out. He is doing this when he hears the kids play ball across the street. We have a 6 ft polymer fence. Any suggestions on stopping the digging? Also what can be put at the area he is gigging at? Thanks


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't leave him outside alone. Also how much physical and mental activity does he get a day? These are intelligent and active dogs. If you don't fulfill that daily need in them they will do it themselves, often in ways you won't approve of. He is likely trying to dig out because he is bored. He hears the kids playing and want to join in.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree about not leaving the dog outside unattended -- a determined GSD will find a way out. I once saw one actually dismantle part of a wood privacy fence, one board at a time, to get out!

If your dog is fast enough to slip out even when you're out there due to low spots in your yard, here's a trick we recommend during rescue application home checks when we spot gaps between the ground and fencing: 

You can cheaply fill that gap between the ground and fencing with long steel spikes (several feet long, at HD or Lowes) -- drive them deeply into the ground using a sledge hammer, at 6" intervals. They may stick up 6" or so. It's not particularly pretty, but it works for most dogs. When you put them in at 6" intervals, you create a steel cage around your fence line.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Do you mean pieces of rebar?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

just lay a dog yard mat under the gate. i also agree with not letting your dog outside alone for extended periods of time.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas so far, Guess I was used to my previous female GSD that we had 14 years and she never dug. Must be something with the males and wanting to play ball. The rebar sounds like a good idea. The floor mat nay work too . Also will play more with Gunner in the yard and not let him out by himself for extended time. We are having him nuetered later this month. Maybe that will calm him a little too.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

If it's under a gate then use the mat. You may have to drive pins in the corners so that he don't drag the mat away. If it is just under non moving fence I would dig down a 3 feet and install some metal fencing below ground. You can even tie it to the existing fence if you like. Backfill and he can't dig out under the fence without hitting more fence. Or dig a 6" trench and fill with concrete under fence. Cover with an inch or so of dirt and plant grass. 
But supervision is a lot cheaper and less physical labor.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

I have always been told to lay down chicken wire and that would work. We had something more unusual happen the neighbor's dog would dig under our fence and we found the dog in our yard. LOL So what we did (we where younger then we went and bought cement and one of those molds to make it look like a bunch of bricks design and poured all along thee side of the fence making a walkway of steps. Worked anyhow. She still has craters on her side. But now we are in puppy land over here and I am finding myself not only with some holes near a fence but here and there in the yard we might try the chicken wire unless someone has heard anything bad about it?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Chicken wire will tear their paws up.That stuff is sharp!Patio stones or rebar are a safer option.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

CarrieJo said:


> I have always been told to lay down chicken wire and that would work. We had something more unusual happen the neighbor's dog would dig under our fence and we found the dog in our yard. LOL So what we did (we where younger then we went and bought cement and one of those molds to make it look like a bunch of bricks design and poured all along thee side of the fence making a walkway of steps. Worked anyhow. She still has craters on her side. But now we are in puppy land over here and I am finding myself not only with some holes near a fence but here and there in the yard we might try the chicken wire unless someone has heard anything bad about it?



If it is just random digging, load the holes with dog poop and cover with a little dirt. This method works but I only suggest it under the assumption you need a little more time to train "No Dig" commands. It is not a long term fix by any means. Training and supervision are the only methods that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Rebar would work, but it's easier to get something sold as a kind of metal fence post in the fencing aisle -- they're about 3' long, and about an inch wide (and flat), with a sharp spiked end (to make them easier to drive into the dirt), and fins on the end that goes in the ground. Those fins get embedded and help hold them firmly in the ground, so they're very secure once they are deep in there. I think the fins in the ground keep them firmly in place if a dog tries messing with them.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

rebar or patio blocks is stupid. put a mat down. stake it at the corners as another suggested. you guys are overthinking a strategy. it doesn't have to be that difficult.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

scarfish said:


> rebar or patio blocks is stupid.


Since I'm apparently one of the ones whose suggestions you are intending to call "stupid":
Low spots along a fenceline can be much longer than a mat. Having an array of possible solutions for differing situations isn't "stupid" AFAIC -- it's useful. OP can figure out which ones are most suitable to his or her needs.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Magwart said:


> Since I'm apparently one of the ones whose suggestions you are intending to call "stupid":
> Low spots along a fenceline can be much longer than a mat. Having an array of possible solutions for differing situations isn't "stupid" AFAIC -- it's useful. OP can figure out which ones are most suitable to his or her needs.


I agree what works for one or what one might have on hand and at their disposal might not work for someone else. I love hearing different peoples suggestions.


----------

